# Langeweile Frage: Wie entstand der erste Computer Chip?



## Rapture (7. Mai 2010)

Bin gerade so ein bisschen am grübeln, wie wohl überhaupt der erste Computer Chip entstanden ist..
Ich mein für so feine Arbeiten muss es ja auch eine Maschine geben, die dann wiederrum von einem Computer bedient werden muss.

Also, was meint ihr?


----------



## Fabi-O (7. Mai 2010)

Miniaturisierung hat nicht unbedingt was mit binären (elektronischen) Rechenmaschinen zu tun. Und die Laser oder was weiß ich, wie die Leiterplatten auf die Silikonträgerschicht aufgedampft werden, funktionieren auch bestimmt ohne Computer, wenn man nur eine spezielle Fertigungstechnik oder ein paar geistreiche Tricks wie z.B. (jetz rein theorethisch) einen Hebel einsetzt, mit dem man ja am kurzen Helbelarm sehr feine Bewegungen machen könnte. 
Menschen haben Gehirne und können damit auch ohne Computersystem tolle Sachen steuern.


----------



## Professor Frink (7. Mai 2010)

ich Frage mich wie du Computerchip definierst ?
Die ersten der Dinger waren ja imho noch im Millimeterbereich was die Strukturbreite angeht und das würdest du sogar fast per hand hinkriegen. Außerdem werden die leitungen ja net "verlegt" sondern aufgedampft.


----------



## kassi (7. Mai 2010)

Nicht unbedingt die Antwort auf die Frage, aber das Bild ist mir so spontan in den Kopf reingeflogen als ich das hier gelesen habe 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rapture (8. Mai 2010)

Na dann, weiß ich ja jetzt bescheid


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Mai 2010)

Der wesentliche Trick ist die Photolithographie.
Die Muster für die Belichtungsmasken können in wesentlich größeren Maßstäben erstellt werden, die Miniaturisierung erfolgt dann einfach über über optische Verfahren. Das ist afaik bis heute so, eine Metallplatte mit Lasern im Bereich weniger dutzend nm zu bearbeiten, dürfte schwieriger sein.
Die Erstellung der Muster von Hand war bei den geringen Transistorzahlen sowieso kein Problem. Der 4004 als erster Serien-Mikroprozessor hatte 2300 Stück. Aber selbst da gab es schon längere Zeit transistorbasierte Rechnersysteme, die eben etwas größer und aus mehreren, weniger integrierten Chips zusammengesetzt waren und für die Planung hätten verwendet werden können.


----------

